# Anyone used Fermentis BE-256 Safbrew? Feedback welcomed on it's suitability



## Nick the Knife (7/1/23)

Hi All,

Snagged a few sachets of this at a cheap price - it's stated that it's a Belgian Abbaye style beers - but I'd read it's actually not like this much at all - and folks had used it for other more mainstream styles wih success.

I'm not planning anything special - just a general consumption quaffer using some light malt extract or perhaps wheat extract - bittered with Magnum and some Cascade late additions for flavour. ABV in your 4-5% range.

Would this yeast be a complete mismatch and detract from such a 'mainstream' brew or is suitable? It's noted to have a dry finish - feedback on it is fairly sparse so welcome any thoughts.
Thanks in advance


----------



## bradmcm (7/1/23)

Not yey but I do have a pack in the fridge waiting...
From what I read and what is on the Fermentis page





(Re)discover the SafAle™ BE-256


The fruity strain for brewing strong and flavor rich Belgian Ales.




fermentis.com




that it's banana we'll be getting, which makes me think of Westmalle.


----------



## Nick the Knife (7/1/23)

Here's a decent thread I found on it - which is actually the one that made me think it'd be suitable for my quaffer:





BE-256 dry Fermetis 'abbey'; has anyone used it , results?


I bought a few packs of BE-256 when getting into trying euro ale yeasts. The BE 134 batches came out clear crisp and strong, but clove is right out in front, which is nice, but not a guzzler for sure. Then the dreaded plaxtic kveik....you've all likely seen the posts. .... Anyway, anyone...




www.homebrewtalk.com





In it they talk about it being possibly suitable for a Pale Ale - and not really being your classic Belgian Abbaye yeast.

I should note that i DO have a ferment fridge, so would be able to keep it at the exact temps needed to ensure that any banana/clove tendencies are kept in check.

Now all this said I do wonder if it's a situation where yes, you CAn use it to make a quaffer Aussie Ale - but is it really a great choice? Thats more my question I suppose - if it's going to make a massive negative issue, I'll buy another yeast - but if it's likely to be little or marginal issue - perhaps even a novelty difference - I'll happily roll with it.


----------



## Vic (8/1/23)

Nick the Knife said:


> Here's a decent thread I found on it - which is actually the one that made me think it'd be suitable for my quaffer:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have been using BE-256 for many years with good results. This yeast can cope with high alcohol levels but it is also suitable for a wide range of ales.Keep the temperature at 17 to 18C for the first few days of fermentation and you may then increase slightly. I have never noticed any banana/clove aromas. This yeast attenuates more than many other ale yeasts so you beer will finish slightly dryer and with a slightly higher alcohol content. It ferments very fast and drops clear quickly. Give it a go, I doubt you will be disappointed with it.


----------



## Nick the Knife (8/1/23)

@Vic 
Much thanks - was keen to get underway today so appreciate passing on your real life experiences with what seems like a curious and little used yeast.


----------



## dmtaylor (Monday at 12:42 AM)

I really like it, it is quite phenolic with pepper and clove, and pleasant but mild esters. I will be using it again for sure.


----------



## Nick the Knife (Monday at 11:22 AM)

Ok well this is the bit where folks get to say ,"You did WHAT???"

Was champing at the bit to put a small brew down after several months off - alas I'm still trying to use up my cache of LME cans (sucker for the free postage Coopers offers at times for $xx+ spend!). So after reading about BE-256 descriptions of it reminded me vaguely of hefeweizen characteristics.

So looked for some BE-256 recipes - settled on a Belgian Amber Ale style - which was AG but barstardised it for my mix of bits:
1 x 1.7kg Coopers Light Malt extract
1 x 1.7kg Coopers Wheat Malt Extract
0.2g Light Crystal Malt (crushed, steeped and sparged)
15g Magnum 10% 45min boil
50g EKG 5min boil (I have had these in the freezer for a while - and figured it's not completely unlike a noble hop that could be used as a late kettle addition for aroma, went heavy due to age)

Plan to toss the remaining 50g of EKG in as a dry hop in a few days.

Rehydrated the BE-256 (which frothed like crazy even as I rehydrated it!) and pitched at 20c - brought that down to 16c, have a schedule to increase the temp up to 17 on day 3, 18 day 4, 19 day 5, then 20 for a few days after that. 

I used the Beer spreadsheet which told me it was in the guidelines for this style - only one that wasn't was the OG - where I deliberately went significantly lower - Belgian Blonde is meant to end around 7-8% - this should be around mid 5.x%.

Welcome any thoughts or feedback.


----------



## Sidney Harbour-Bridge (Monday at 5:52 PM)

Interesting beer you are making.

I've used BE 256 twice for Belgian farmhouse ales, to get the banana flavor you really have to let it get warm, 26 C works, 24, not so good, I doubt you will get any interesting flavors at 16 to 20.

It attenuates very well, apparent attenuation can be 100%, with starting gravity of 1.044 I got a final gravity of 1.001 and with the second brew, started at 1.040 and finished at 1.000.

With BE 256 I made a very dry refreshing ale, just right for flushing the dust out after a day labouring in the fields.


----------



## Nick the Knife (Wednesday at 10:04 AM)

Sidney Harbour-Bridge said:


> Interesting beer you are making.


You worry me with your use of 'interesting'.......I'll agree it wasn't a dream combo of ingredients, rather using up a bunch of stuff that I wish I hadn't bought - hopefully it's drinkable, enjoyable would be excellent.

As upon hearing I was doing another brew my wife said,"Now you just did a normal one this time right? You didn't try and stuff around with it too much?"

Of course I had to say, that I'd definitely stuffed around and it was far from 'normal' - last batch was a Ginger Beer that was an epic failure - every single one of the 35 or so bottles ended up in the septic tank. Waaaaay too dry as was - and then when I tried to use an artificial sweetener it was god awful. So we will see.....


----------



## Sidney Harbour-Bridge (Thursday at 8:04 AM)

Nick the Knife said:


> You worry me with your use of 'interesting'.......I'll agree it wasn't a dream combo of ingredients, rather using up a bunch of stuff that I wish I hadn't bought - hopefully it's drinkable, enjoyable would be excellent.
> 
> As upon hearing I was doing another brew my wife said "Now you just did a normal one this time right? You didn't try and stuff around with it too much?"
> 
> Of course I had to say, that I'd definitely stuffed around and it was far from 'normal' - last batch was a Ginger Beer that was an epic failure - every single one of the 35 or so bottles ended up in the septic tank. Waaaaay too dry as was - and then when I tried to use an artificial sweetener it was god awful. So we will see.....


I have miss-led you, I did not use this yeast in farmhouse ales but in Belgian Doubles, I have done several of them and it works well but to get the proper flavour you do need to let it warm up to 26 C.

Attenuation was around 86% I think

Also worth noting if you bottle it make sure fermentation really has finished, my batch continued to ferment in the bottle and after a few months it jumped out when I opened it


----------



## Sidney Harbour-Bridge (Thursday at 8:06 AM)

Sidney Harbour-Bridge said:


> I've used BE 256 twice for Belgian farmhouse ales, to get the banana flavor you really have to let it get warm, 26 C works, 24, not so good, I doubt you will get any interesting flavors at 16 to 20.
> 
> It attenuates very well, apparent attenuation can be 100%, with starting gravity of 1.044 I got a final gravity of 1.001 and with the second brew, started at 1.040 and finished at 1.000.
> 
> With BE 256 I made a very dry refreshing ale, just right for flushing the dust out after a day labouring in the fields.


This is not true, I actually used BE 134 for these beers, that's what happens when I don't consult my notes before posting


----------



## Vic (Thursday at 12:38 PM)

Nick the Knife said:


> You worry me with your use of 'interesting'.......I'll agree it wasn't a dream combo of ingredients, rather using up a bunch of stuff that I wish I hadn't bought - hopefully it's drinkable, enjoyable would be excellent.
> 
> As upon hearing I was doing another brew my wife said,"Now you just did a normal one this time right? You didn't try and stuff around with it too much?"
> 
> Of course I had to say, that I'd definitely stuffed around and it was far from 'normal' - last batch was a Ginger Beer that was an epic failure - every single one of the 35 or so bottles ended up in the septic tank. Waaaaay too dry as was - and then when I tried to use an artificial sweetener it was god awful. So we will see.....


Referring to previous posts by others suggesting bananna & cloves character. BE256 is not supposed to be phenolic and should not throw these characteristics. If this is you what then use a yeast designed for this purpose WB06, BE-134 or T-58. I suggest you use BE256 within the manufactures recommended temperatures - 15 to 20C. With the ingredients you have chosen you will probably end up with a very drinkable beer.


----------

